# 57cm look 555 what size rider



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Owners of 57cm XL look 555 frame, what height/inseam are you?


----------



## PhotonDon (Jul 12, 2004)

Steel,
555 XL owner here for nine months. I'm 6'2" with average inseam. I don't know what my pbh is, but wear 34"inseam pants. The 57 fits me like a glove. When I straddle the frame and pull it up snug against my pubic bone, the wheels are about 1 1/2" off the ground. 

Hope this helps..

Don


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Steel,

Are you looking at the 07 555 complete bike or the 2005/2006 555's.Had a 05 555 57cm, I'm 6'0" with a 34.5 inch inseam (short trunk - long legs). It fit like a glove to me personally. One thing, I had pro-fit done before I picked up the frame. Tried a 55cm an no matter what, I felt cramped on it. Now riding a 565 in a 57CM XL.


----------



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Am 6', 34 inseam. XL 555. Use a 100mm stem. Fits me well. Think the L would cause too great a drop from seat to handlebars. IMHO.

Lee


----------



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

i'm also 6-foot-even with a 34" inseam and ride a 57cm 555 with a non-setback seatpost and a 110cm stem. i agree with Lee and think that a 55 would be on the small side and i prefer the shorter stem rather than a smaller bike with a longer stem. some folks really seem to like to ride small bikes, though. personal preference i guess. whatever size you choose, it's a great bike.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I am 5'11 with 33" inseam. Would I be a 57/XL?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*wrong approach...*



steel515 said:


> I am 5'11 with 33" inseam. Would I be a 57/XL?


Asking what others ride is a waste of effort. If you have a current bike that fits well, it's simple to figure an equivalent fit in a LOOK. Is the 33 inch inseam a cycling inseam or a pants inseam? If it's an 84cm cycling inseam, then your legs are short for your height. If it's a pant's inseam, it's worthless information. Cycling inseam is likely to be at least 5cm more.

Here's a little basic info on bike fit: www.coloradocyclist.com/bikefit

Post in the bike,frames and forks forum, you'll get more attention there.


----------

